# 6 young FF does



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

These 6 young does were born here a year ago now. 2 are bred to my polled Boer buck. The other 4 are bred to a paint buck. A couple of them make me a little nervous as they didn't grow as big by a year as I was expecting. Hopefully they do fine with kidding and all have twins! They are commercial Boers but the long legged one is half Lamancha. All are due early-mid April. One more month to wait!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Look at all those cute little udders! 

Good luck!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

good luck!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Good Luck!!!! :-D


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks all! Luvmynigies , reading your signature.....wheres the nigies?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Coming along nicely. 

Happy Kidding.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

minibarn said:


> Thanks all! Luvmynigies , reading your signature.....wheres the nigies?


I know, right!! :ROFL::ROFL:

When I started out with goats about 3 years ago, I started with Nigerians. I joined TGS the same time that I got my goats. Hence, Luvmynigies! I think I tried something like "luvmygoats" or something like that, but it was already taken. 

Since then, my I have switched from Nigerians to full-sized goats. I still would like to get Nigies again sometime in the future, but for now, they are not right for my farm. :-(
I may, however, breed for Mini-Saanens this fall! :dance:

I was just thinking how I need to change my username since I don't have them any more though! 

Any ideas?? :-D


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You can't change your username.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

PM Austin.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Day 142 for these girls! Getting excited to see their first kids!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Exciting!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

We have a set of twins! Day 145. Pocahontas, the brown and white spotted doe in 2nd pic surprised me by kidding late afternoon. I had been gone part of the day and didn't think anyone looked ready this morning. She has a girl and boy, and is doing awesome as a ff! Will get pics tomorrow. Another doe is looking pretty suspicious tonight now too. Hope she waits till morning!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Pocahontas' twins born yesterday aft.:fireworks: Kinda' comical looking doeling with light head and dark butt! and then more traditional light headed buckling. Dad was a paint boer. Both are doing great and she's a wonderful first time mom! No one else getting real serious yet about kidding.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Congratulations! She looks like she is wearing pants


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Oh my goodness they are so cute! Right now I'm happy I don't live near you cause I would have kidnapped that doeling


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh my gosh I LOVE the doeling with the "pants." She is Adorable! YOu have to name her "Bloomers" or something :slapfloor:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

More kids on the way!:fireworks: I've been watching Miss Annie junior on my camera off and on all night and it looks like she's getting close now. A couple other girls are getting ready too. Hopefully more news for you soon!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

She has twins! A traditional boer boy and a very dark girl!  Will need to see what colour she is after she's completely dry. Pics later.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Here they are :smile: dark red girl and traditional boy!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

And here's the ones I think will go soon too...Polly Pocket in first pic...udder has doubled in size the past day or two! She's Lamancha x Boer so will be fun to see her kids, bred to my polled Boer buck.
2nd pic is Joy Junior and Shadow, both with very soft ligaments, especially Joy Junior!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

The kids are cute, congrats! 

They have such sweet little FF udders!!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Two more girls in labour! Polly Pocket and Shadow!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

More kids! A big buckling with tiny elf ears for Polly Pocket and a nice flashy buckling for Shadow. I had to pull both.....Pollys because he was just so big and then Shadow's because he had one leg back. But both are doing fine and being good attentive moms! Just need to see them pass placentas yet. And then looks like another doe will be kidding later today.....


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

And a set of triplets from Joy Junior! Tiny doeling and 2 big bucklings. I've never done this before but I'm trying to graft the little doeling onto Shadow who had a single buckling this morning. She doesn't seem too interested in her but let her nurse ok. They're resting now so will see how this goes!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I love their little FF udders.  Congratulations on the kids, they are all beautiful! 

Looking forward to pictures of the triplets!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Congrats. That buckling of Shadow has the most amazing coloring!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's the triplets! I really never expected that out of any of these first time moms! First are the two boys I left with Joy, and then the little doeling that I gave to Shadow to raise. So far she seems to be accepting the extra little kid....fingers crossed!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute! Just make sure she has enough to feed them.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Congrats. That buckling of Shadow has the most amazing coloring!


Yes Shadow's buckling certainly is a looker! And now he has a little adopted sister too! Shadow has totally accepted her and I've even seen her lick her a few times. Her udder is just as big as some of the others who have twins so I think she'll have lots enough milk. I've never grafted a kid onto another doe before and I'm thrilled with how easy this went!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That's awesome! Glad everything worked out


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

And the 6th doe of this group kidded this eve! Totally surprised me because I didn't think she looked ready yet. I had an early april date for her but also april 24 and was fully expecting her to wait till then. She has a big traditional buckling with a dark moonspotted head! Very pretty! She needed help as he came with one leg back but all is well now and they're doing fine figuring out the nursing thing. 
I'm relieved they've all kidded now and did fine. I was a little worried about the small size of some of these yearlings so I'm glad all is well!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm glad it went well! Congrats!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! Baby Boer kids are so cute!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Congratulations! :fireworks: Do you happen to have a picture of the newest buckling?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes! He's an adorable stocky little guy with a dappled head! At first I was concerned that he may have an iodine deficiency because his neck skin is so baggy and I could feel the thyroid glands in there. But he's been healthy and bouncy right from the start so I think he's just fine.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's another pic of one of Joy's triplets. I didn't see it till he was a few days old....but he's got black dapples on red! How cool is that?! His traditional brother is behind him in 2nd pic.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Awe congrats! They are all adorable!!! Glad all went well! Now hope all goes well as they grow up. That's always my next thought after babies. Yours all look healthy and strong. So that's great!
We have babies coming in June!
Can't wait!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are so beautiful! I love the red spotted one.


----------

